# ND Elk Pics



## jaredm_22

Shot this guy northwest of Medora and the TR National Park on our 7th day of hunting. He was the only elk I had seen that wasn't on posted land or inside the TR Park. Took a long time to pack him out the 3 miles back to the pickup, but it was all worth it! If it wouldn't have been for meeting a fellow hunter a few days earlier, my dad and I probably never would have been hunting in the area where I shot this elk. My dad and I had a truly memorable hunting experience to say the least!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats an awsome 6 point bull! Congrats!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Great bull!!!!


----------



## Shu

Wow, nice bull. Congrats!


----------



## harrisonhounds

I drew the E4 tag this year any sugestions?


----------

